# What's the best cycling magazine out there?



## BigPoser (Jan 11, 2013)

I'd like to get a magazine subscription and have been out of the loop for so long I only know of Bicycling. What are the others?


Brandon


----------



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

Momentum Mag - smart living by bike


----------



## MrMook (Nov 18, 2007)

The best cycling magazine is Dirt Rag, hands down.

Bikemonkey is actually a pretty good general cycling mag. It impressed me, but I've only found one issue so far. It touches on cross, MTB, road, commuting, beer, etc...

I haven't found a road-specific magazine that isn't crap yet.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Most of the guys on here love "Bicycling" magazine.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Lately "Bicycle Quarterly" has become my favorite. It's about as far flung from most of what's out there, but that is what draws me to it. The magazine is based in randonneuring, but touches on everything, from history and developement to modern bicycles. No racing coverage.

Bicycle Quarterly: Current Issue


----------



## jjcools (Jun 28, 2011)

I just saw that Bike has Paved, but I have not tried them yet. I may give it a try for the promotional offer.


----------



## cyclingsivells (Aug 1, 2012)

There are also Velo News and Road Bike Action


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Peloton.


----------



## jwl325 (Feb 3, 2010)

I like Velo (even though I don't have any personal desire to race) and Road Bike Action, and also subscribe to Paved.

RBA and Paved are probably my top two.


----------



## JasonB176 (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm sick of Bicycling magazine and probably won't renew. I'm only interested in road cycling so the rest of the magazine has little appeal.

I just ordered Velo News.


----------



## BobDobalina (Aug 20, 2012)

Is there anything similar to Bicycling but with a bit more... meat to it? I enjoy reading practical stuff, reviews and tips and etc., but I would prefer it with a somewhat more... critical angle. I don't think I've ever read a genuinely critical review in Bicycling, and I have a hard time believing everything is that great


----------



## DEK (Feb 12, 2005)

For me its Road Bike Action. I like the overall coverage they give. I've had a subscription for a couple years now.

Peloton, Velo News, etc. are more for racing news which is fine if that's what you want. 

Bicycling is good for about 1 year's worth. After that they just repeat the articles with new titles. Its fine for starters and that's about it. 

Dirt Rag is good but it's just Mtn biking. If you want road stuff, that isn't the mag for you.


----------



## BobDobalina (Aug 20, 2012)

Road only for me, though I confess I've been tempted to go the MTB route at some point.

Thanks, will check out Road Bike Action.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

For me: Road Bike Action.


----------



## JasonB176 (Aug 18, 2011)

But Velo News also has non-racing road bike info too, right? Reviews, training advice, etc...? I'm interested in the racing part but am hoping it's not limited to just that.


----------



## shoemakerpom2010 (Apr 25, 2011)

To me its Road Bike Action since I have been following Zapata Espinozag since his days in Mountian Bike Action as an editor.


----------



## NittanyLion (Mar 8, 2011)

> Is there anything similar to Bicycling but with a bit more... meat to it?


Cycling Plus might be what you want. It's more expensive (from Great Britain) than Bicycling but it is like Bicycling but better. It's what you asked for: it has more meat.


----------



## BobDobalina (Aug 20, 2012)

NittanyLion said:


> Cycling Plus might be what you want. It's more expensive (from Great Britain) than Bicycling but it is like Bicycling but better. It's what you asked for: it has more meat.


Sounds excellent, thanks. I actually prefer UK mags by and large. (Car and Bike magazines are two of my favorites on the planet.)


----------



## 1948D18 (Jun 1, 2012)

I like Bicycling Quarterly as others mentioned and also Bicycle Times which is more focued on commuting, general bike riding, and bikes as a life-style. I used to subscribe to Bicycling Magazine for years and then quit for a loong time. When I started reading it again ,I was amazed how it just never changed. Same "lead topics" each year such as "Get Lean Now". etc. It takes me less than an hour to read through that magazine each month. I no longer subscribe but will pick it up in the newstand just to have some cycling material to read.


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

Can I save you all some time and suggest you NOT buy a a subscription to Peloton?

I subscribed after a pretty decent early issue I happened to pick up and it seems to have gone downhill drastically. From the name, you'd think it would have something to do with road riding or racing but it actually has more to do with NOT RACING. There are tons of photos of people not riding bikes, articles on wineries, recipes for italian food, and oh yeah, the occasional article on dirt touring.

Their photo annual had more non-cycling photos than it had cycling photos. I hate this magazine.

Road Bike Action and Velo seem to be pretty good.


----------



## BigPoser (Jan 11, 2013)

Looks like RBA seems to be a favorite. I'm just looking for road at the moment, and not really into the racing side just yet either. I think I'll give RBA a try and see just how I like it.


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

*Roleur*

Roleur focuses on the drama and beauty of road racing. It has exquisite photography and great writing


----------



## Beatty (Mar 6, 2013)

Pro Cycling. Expensive, but well worth the money.


----------



## bousson (Apr 10, 2003)

I also vote for RBA. Plus, I like VeloNews both hardcopy and VeloNews.com - Competitive Cycling News, Race Results and Bike Reviews

Try this as well: Cycling News & Race Results | Cyclingnews.com

I gave up on Bicycling a few years ago, but will look thru it while waiting for a haircut at Angelo's.


----------



## tuffguy1500 (Jul 17, 2008)

*If you like digital...*

I always read Road magazine on my Android phone. I like the style, and it seems to focus mainly on US cycling happenings with enough happenings around the world to keep it interesting. The best part is that it is free, but some other neat things are the ability to read as text-only, integrated videos, and clickable ads if you find one that's interesting. Do a market search or whatever Apple has and see if you can get it on your phone/tablet/iPad. The other neat thing is the ability to get all the back issues.. I dunno, cheap, easy, lots of articles..


----------



## bruin11 (May 21, 2004)

If you have a tablet, get the Zinio app and check out the cycling magazines especially the international section. There are a lot of great cycling mags published around the world.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Adventure Cyclist is hard to beat for touring


----------



## Ripton (Apr 21, 2011)

I like Rouleur as well (I've just taken out a subscription) but I think that makes me a Rapha wearing bike snob with more money than ability.


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

Although I have a susbscription to Bicycling and occasionally pick up RBA, my favs are the UK mags...Cycling Plus and Cycling UK. 

Sure, some of it is pretty rare on this side of the pond, but they also are pretty meaty mags with quite frank reviews (if something sucks, they actualls say it sucks rather than dancing around it so you have to read between the lines). Originally got into their sister publications (Mountain Biking UK and What MTB) in trying to keep current on the mtb side and I was happy to see the same no-bull approach on the road side.


----------



## SirVelo' (Aug 16, 2012)

nhluhr said:


> Can I save you all some time and suggest you NOT buy a a subscription to Peloton?
> 
> I subscribed after a pretty decent early issue I happened to pick up and it seems to have gone downhill drastically. From the name, you'd think it would have something to do with road riding or racing but it actually has more to do with NOT RACING. There are tons of photos of people not riding bikes, articles on wineries, recipes for italian food, and oh yeah, the occasional article on dirt touring.
> 
> ...


Actually...this is the reason why I like Peloton so much. It is a very well written magazine with great articles on races, personalities in the sport, and some bike gear & tech stuff as well. They also do a lot of food & travel sometimes not exactly related to cycling, or even just associated by location only, but I really enjoy it...my wife will even look at it...only bike mag she will even open.
Rouleur is probably the number 1 magazine available...more of a book you get every 2 months rather than a magazine...only problem is that it's very expensive.


----------



## shoemakerpom2010 (Apr 25, 2011)

I will second that Road magazine HD on the ipad. I found it while trying to get as many digital mags in one place. The best thing is its free and less ads just good writing about riding.

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/road-magazine-hd/id378586144?mt=8


----------



## CoffeeBean2 (Aug 6, 2005)

Beatty said:


> Pro Cycling. Expensive, but well worth the money.


+ 1 for procycling


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

CoffeeBean2 said:


> + 1 for procycling


Ride from Australia is absolutely the best. I've never seen it in the US but it is available on Zinio.
Procycling is good, Cycle Sport--the UK version--is good too.

Velonews? it's down to about a dozen pages! 
Bicycling, read one issue and you're done. Every issue is identical.
Peloton, don't know what happened there. One good issue, that was it.
RBA is a step up from Bicycling, but Ride/CS/Procycling are so much better there's no point in buying it.


----------



## 8toes (Feb 28, 2010)

I like Road Magazine. Road Bike Action is also good.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

Paved magazine for the pictures.....


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

Agreed- Ride is hands down the best. I subscribed to Procycling and Cycle Sport from Issue #1 for both but recently let them both lapse.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Hmm. I still devour Peloton.
Shall check out Ride on Zinio, though. Folks are raving about it.

As for Roleur, I've ended buying books from them, and not subscribing to the magazine. There's a lot of Rouleuresse on Rapha.cc, you know.


----------



## Carverbiker (Mar 6, 2013)

Current favorites via zinio

Road
Cycling Plus (UK)
Velonews
Cycling Fitness (UK)

But I was really disappointed when Tour Magazine decided not to continue with their US version on Ipad. I still look at the two issues they published. Best equipment reviews I have seen.


----------



## Carverbiker (Mar 6, 2013)

I agree! Just did the same thing, always the same articles and seems targeted towards the beginning cyclist with lots of money to spend on new equipment.


----------



## bruin11 (May 21, 2004)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Ride from Australia is absolutely the best. I've never seen it in the US but it is available on Zinio.
> Procycling is good, Cycle Sport--the UK version--is good too.
> 
> Velonews? it's down to about a dozen pages!
> ...


You can find Ride Magazine in Barnes and Noble (at least in the one near me) but it costs almost $20 an issue.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Bicycle Times and Adventure Cyclists; neither are cluttered with ads nor do they kiss the butts of whatever product they test. Bicycle Times is a quarterly issue with a slight slant toward the Grant PETERSON philosophy but not as extreme, but they have more practical articles vs other mags I use to read.


----------



## sandiegosteve (Mar 29, 2004)

cyclingsivells said:


> There are also Velo News and Road Bike Action


+1


I read Bicycling, but it is what it is, 15 minutes of entertainment.
I get ROAD on my tablet, and it is ok.

I'm not riding trails, so just road mags for me.


----------



## Flbikejunkie (Mar 18, 2012)

I read both Road and Road Bike Action on my iPad, Velo news when at Barnes and Noble


----------



## takmanjapan (Mar 24, 2004)

+1 for Cycling Plus. Compared to RBA is has more 'meat' to it. Old timers will likely agree that Bicycle Guide was pretty awesome 'back in the day' and Cycling Plus is a lot like it now.

The digital version (English language) of BS Bicisport is also pretty neat for a different perspective.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

takmanjapan said:


> +1 for Cycling Plus. Compared to RBA is has more 'meat' to it. Old timers will likely agree that Bicycle Guide was pretty awesome 'back in the day' and Cycling Plus is a lot like it now.
> 
> The digital version (English language) of BS Bicisport is also pretty neat for a different perspective.


What cycling slant do they gravitate towards in Cycling Plus? I mean are they more for the tri athlete? everyday road cyclist? racers? etc.


----------



## DEK (Feb 12, 2005)

froze said:


> What cycling slant do they gravitate towards in Cycling Plus? I mean are they more for the tri athlete? everyday road cyclist? racers? etc.


I would say it "slants" toward road cyclists. I've read it several times and it's very good. The problem is it obviously focuses on the UK area so there are many items that don't pretain to the U.S. They'll have ads for products you can't get here; at least not directly. Also, they'll focus on events that are UK or Europe-based. So, if you're not familiar with the areas or won't be going there, the articles lose some impact. Although, with that said, it is cool to see the landscapes and scenery of those areas.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

*I just ordered Road Bike Action,*

and just picked up a copy of Paved at B and N. I am impressed with the issue, some new and
View attachment 276909
some old. It has a story on Eddy's 525 pro wins too.


----------



## peedee (Dec 2, 2010)

Road Bike Action seems to be okay. I would definitely not recommend Peloton. The goal there seems to be how many times they can put the word Belgium in each issue.


----------



## Spokes56 (Mar 10, 2013)

Bicycling by far


----------



## JChasse (Sep 16, 2005)

when you say "best cycling magazine", do you mean for someone buying bikes or selling bikes ?


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Spokes56 said:


> Bicycling by far


This makes me lol. Bicycling is the worst rag on the market.

Road Bike Action is good. Paved is awesome.


----------



## takmanjapan (Mar 24, 2004)

They do a bit of everything but no off-road stuff. Cross, randonneur, road, real-life bikes, etc. A good general interst mag geared to on-road riding of some sort.



froze said:


> What cycling slant do they gravitate towards in Cycling Plus? I mean are they more for the tri athlete? everyday road cyclist? racers? etc.


----------



## mtor (Mar 1, 2007)

MrMook said:


> The best cycling magazine is Dirt Rag, hands down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love bikemonkey


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I agree that Bicycling is a joke of a rag, it's designed for advertisers and wealthy beginners. It use to be a very good magazine prior to the late 80's, now it's just a coffee table rag with the mentality of Peoples Magazine that a person can read in 5 minutes.


----------



## CActuskid (Sep 3, 2008)

redondoaveb said:


> Most of the guys on here love "Bicycling" magazine.


+1 It has improved, and really it depends on what you want from a magazine, some of the other descriptions i see on here I do not want


----------



## JasonB176 (Aug 18, 2011)

PlatyPius said:


> This makes me lol. Bicycling is the worst rag on the market.
> 
> Road Bike Action is good. Paved is awesome.


I think (hope!) he was being facetious.


----------



## CActuskid (Sep 3, 2008)

High Gear said:


> and just picked up a copy of Paved at B and N. I am impressed with the issue, some new and
> View attachment 276909
> some old. It has a story on Eddy's 525 pro wins too.


was looking at this in the APP store, I may subscribe to this when my new 10" tablet arrives....how many issues a year???


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

Only 4



CActuskid said:


> was looking at this in the APP store, I may subscribe to this when my new 10" tablet arrives....how many issues a year???


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

I agree with most of what you said. I remember reading a female mechanic in one of the articles 1-2 years ago saying to change your cables every year....they should have caught that. What a joke. If it wasn't for Bill Stricklands gift of writing, I would have canceled my sub by now. 



froze said:


> I agree that Bicycling is a joke of a rag, it's designed for advertisers and wealthy beginners. It use to be a very good magazine prior to the late 80's, now it's just a coffee table rag with the mentality of Peoples Magazine that a person can read in 5 minutes.


----------



## Jamie McGowan (Mar 14, 2013)

for really general stuff, and news Cycling Weekly is good, although there are loads of adverts now..


----------



## bigfoots (Aug 16, 2012)

Pro cycling for the stories and articles about the pros and such !


----------



## Hoffsta (Jan 28, 2008)

Another vote for Bicycle Quarterly


----------



## akura (Jan 27, 2010)

CActuskid said:


> was looking at this in the APP store, I may subscribe to this when my new 10" tablet arrives....how many issues a year???


Paved is best in non-digital form IMO. The mag has a certain texture to it that just seems to make looking at the phenomenal photography in it even better. It comes out every season and is definitely one of my faves. 

I also really like the articles in Peleton, I find them very well written and can't seem to put it down once I start reading. 

As for Bicycling, no matter how much 'get lean now' fluff is in them, as long as Bill Strickland keeps writing, I'll keep subscribing. Somehow he conveys his passion for cycling in a way that I can always connect with.


----------



## Doug B (Sep 11, 2009)

I have had no problems cycling thru any of my S&W or Ruger magazines.


----------



## mlin (Aug 5, 2008)

I subscribe to Bicycling and RBA. My problem with Bicycling is that they seem to be in bed with Jamis. I don't know anyone who owns a Jamis, any shop that sells them, or seen them in any riding events. Yet Bicycling constantly reviews them, ranks them, and put them on covers like they are ubiquitous.

RBA is great. They focus on a wider range of brands vs. Bicycling which seems to be locked in on US brands and Pinarellos.


----------



## CActuskid (Sep 3, 2008)

mlin said:


> I subscribe to Bicycling and RBA. My problem with Bicycling is that they seem to be in bed with Jamis. I don't know anyone who owns a Jamis, any shop that sells them, or seen them in any riding events. Yet Bicycling constantly reviews them, ranks them, and put them on covers like they are ubiquitous.
> 
> RBA is great. They focus on a wider range of brands vs. Bicycling which seems to be locked in on US brands and Pinarellos.


not at all, they review plenty other brands, I do not even see Jamis on there a lot lately


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Jamis is no rarity in my neck of the woods.


----------



## CActuskid (Sep 3, 2008)

Fireform said:


> Jamis is no rarity in my neck of the woods.


guy in our club has a Jamis with the battery dura ace grouppo

I would rather have your S3/dura Ace


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

CActuskid said:


> guy in our club has a Jamis with the battery dura ace grouppo
> 
> I would rather have your S3/dura Ace


Well, so would I.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

mlin said:


> I subscribe to Bicycling and RBA. My problem with Bicycling is that they seem to be in bed with Jamis. I don't know anyone who owns a Jamis, any shop that sells them, or seen them in any riding events. Yet Bicycling constantly reviews them, ranks them, and put them on covers like they are ubiquitous.
> 
> RBA is great. They focus on a wider range of brands vs. Bicycling which seems to be locked in on US brands and Pinarellos.


Bicycling is in bed with all the brands they advertise, which is a lot. Bicycling can never be truly critical of anything they test that they sell advertising space for due to the fear of losing the money the ad generates. This is going to be true with any magazine though, no magazine will want to jeopardize a profit making ad by slamming a particular manufactures product even though it may be justified. That's why you need to take any magazines review of a product that is also advertised in the same rag with a grain of salt.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

mlin said:


> I subscribe to Bicycling and RBA. My problem with Bicycling is that they seem to be in bed with Jamis. I don't know anyone who owns a Jamis, any shop that sells them, or seen them in any riding events. Yet Bicycling constantly reviews them, ranks them, and put them on covers like they are ubiquitous.
> 
> RBA is great. They focus on a wider range of brands vs. Bicycling which seems to be locked in on US brands and Pinarellos.



Jamis has been around a long time, and there are a lot of Jamis bikes out there. I'm a dealer, as are several other shops in Indiana. They have some of the best MTBs around, too. I've lived in Indiana, Ohio, Colorado, California, and Wyoming. I saw lots of Jamis bikes in all of those places. So, just because there aren't many in your town of Frog Balls, New Jersey doesn't mean squat. Oddly enough, their big Eastern warehouse (and world headquarters) is in New Jersey....

Bicycling is "in bed with" every bike brand - I've never seen them give a bad review of anything. If it weren't for Bill Strickland, it would be completely useless.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I too have seen lots of Jamis bikes and I've lived in Indiana and California. My LBS in town use to sell Jamis though they no longer do because they sell the Trek line now.

Edit: As one poster mentioned also, I've never heard a bad word about Jamis bikes either, and they make a really nice touring bike called the Aurora Elite, a fantastic bike for the money, far better bike then the Trek 520 for the same amount of money.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

PlatyPius said:


> Jamis has been around a long time, and there are a lot of Jamis bikes out there. I'm a dealer, as are several other shops in Indiana. They have some of the best MTBs around, too. I've lived in Indiana, Ohio, Colorado, California, and Wyoming. I saw lots of Jamis bikes in all of those places. So, just because there aren't many in your town of Frog Balls, New Jersey doesn't mean squat. Oddly enough, their big Eastern warehouse (and world headquarters) is in New Jersey....
> 
> Bicycling is "in bed with" every bike brand - I've never seen them give a bad review of anything. If it weren't for Bill Strickland, it would be completely useless.


*Frog Balls, New Jersey! *

Where the hell is my map?


----------



## JasonB176 (Aug 18, 2011)

Not sure where the Jamis hate comes from. I bought mine at a bike shop not far from my house. I have friends who own Jamis road bikes. Most people I know seem to like them.


----------



## Haagis58 (Jan 5, 2013)

After reading this thread and reviewing several magazines' websites, I subscribed to Road Bike Action. I may subscribe to Cycling Plus in the future, however the high sticker price scared me away. Being a newbie to road biking, Bicycling is the only road mag I've read so far, so I appreciate all the comments/reviews on this thread...looking forward to cracking open RBA.


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

velodog said:


> *Frog Balls, New Jersey! *
> 
> Where the hell is my map?


Now that was funny!


----------



## mark4501 (Jul 27, 2007)

Cycle Sport America is very good. it has a sense of humor, unlike other magazines. I've subscribed to ProCycling for several years - top notch, high quality magazine. neither one is cheap though, but you get what you pay for in this case.


----------

